# types / berner (type)



## ilich

Hola!

En un texto de los hermanos Goncourt, se describe un cuadro en estos términos:

"Jamais un pinceau n'a plus furieusement roulé et déroulé des morceaux de chair, noué et dénoué des grappes de corps, berné de la graisse et des *types*"

Yo interpretaría ese "berné" como "mantear", que es un sentido propuesto por WR. Pero los "types" sí que no sé lo que son.

Alguien puede ayudarme?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## lpfr

Creo que son eso: tipos. Es decir de tipos de cuerpos (humanos, supongo).


----------



## ilich

dirías entonces "manteado la grasa y los tipos"? no se, no termino de entenderlo la verdad. alguien me lo puede explicar?


----------



## grandluc

"du, de la, des" ne sont pas traduits en espagnol. Nous appelons ça des partitifs.


----------



## lpfr

En este caso no estoy seguro que haya que traducir "berné" por manteado. Los otros dos significados son molestar y engañar. Tal vez aquí habría que traducirlo por "torturado". "...torturado grasa y tipos".


----------



## grandluc

La seule traduction que je connaisse à "berner" est "engañar"...


----------



## lpfr

grandluc said:


> La seule traduction que je connaisse à "berner" est "engañar"...


  Oui, c'est la seule utilisée couramment. Mais le CNRTL donne d'autres, et comme le texte est un peu abscons..


----------



## ilich

gracias lpfr,

me gusta esa idea de la tortura, creo que en efecto se adapta al contexto perfectamente. pero sigo sin verlo del todo claro. crees que "tipos" se refiere a "tipos de cuerpos"? en una frase tan barroca, me extraña esa conjunción al final de "grasa" y "tipos". si piensas en la frase, habla de carne-cuerpos-grasa... volver a introducir los cuerpos al final, y sin referencia explicita... no se, me extraña.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para poder interpretar la frase, sería indispensable saber de qué cuadro se trata.


----------



## ilich

En realidad, fui impreciso al presentarlo. Los Goncourt no describen un cuadro sino el estilo y la obra de Rubens. Así que tampoco se refiere a una composicion concreta, sino a un modo de pintar.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En ese caso, yo optaría por *disimular *(es una forma de engañar) *la grasa y las figuras.*


----------



## lpfr

No estoy de acuerdo. Si se trata de Rubens se trata bien de grasa corporal. Basta ver las mujeres que pinta, gordas***.
Norma 19.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si se trata de Rubens se trata bien de grasa corporal. Basta ver las mujeres que pinta, gordas ***.




No explicas, *Louis*, con qué no estás de acuerdo.

Por otro lado, todos sabemos que las mujeres que Rubens pintaba eran de *cuerpo opulento* ***.
Frase original modificada, comentario ahora inútil.
Gévy (moderadora)

Naturalmente que se trata de grasa corporal (¿de qué si no, estamos hablando?). Yo interpreto que los Goncourt -según la frase expuesta por *Ilich*- dijeron que Rubens, de la gordura, de la grasa de esas mujeres, hizo cuerpos hermosos (cánones de la época), engañando así al espectador.


----------



## lpfr

Tienes razón Víctor, no dije con qué no estaba de acuerdo. Con lo que no estaba es con la expresión que Rubens "disimulaba o engañaba la grasa y las figuras". En el caso de Rubens la grasa tiene una franqueza y una sinceridad absoluta. Todos los repliegues y las celulitis *** están claramente pintados. Por supuesto, en la época y en su país, los gustos iban más a formas bien opulentas, como dices, pero Rubens exagera ***.

Norma 19.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Por los otros verbos utilizados en la frase, yo pensaría también en aventado, similar a manteado: "aventado de grasa y tipos"

*** Por PM, por favor.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## GURB

Hola Ilich
Je pense que ton interprétation est exacte.
A mon avis, il convient d'interpréter le verbe "berner" dans son sens ancien, celui de "faire sauter quelqu'un en l'air" comme dans le tableau de Goya "el Pelele". En effet, que voit t-on dans la plupart des tableaux de Rubens comme dans l'imposante série consacrée à Marie de Médicis -et que je viens de revoir et d'admirer au Louvre-?. Des personnages bien en chair, qui semblent flotter dans les airs, s'élever au dessus des humains dans une joyeuse sarabande de vie débordante. Cette même caractéristique (on a parlé de _dynamique ascensionnelle_) se retrouve dans maintes de ses oeuvres (couronnement de la Vierge/ adoration des bergers etc...) et suffit à comprendre l'emploi du verbe "berner" par les Goncourt. Seule la couverture a disparu, remplacée souvent par les plis des rares vêtements cachant une partie de la nudité des personnages.
Si je devais le traduire je dirais: *...ha mantenido en vilo grasa y tipos.*
Un saludo


----------



## ilich

buenas,

gracias a todos por el debate. visto lo visto, a lo mejor "sacudido grasa y tipos" incorpora muchas de las sugerencias que me habeis hecho. en todo caso, ha sido muy util. gracias!


----------



## papagayo

Tout à fait d'accord avec Gurb, je me permets d'ajouter que:
Berner a un vieux sens tombé en désuétude, celui de faire sauter(en faisant rouler et sauter les gens  dans une couverture), puisque une BERNE était une couverture. J'ai trouvé cette définition dans un vieux Larousse encyclopédique en 2 tomes, édition 1922 et dans le "dictionnaire des sens perdus", dit "la surprise".

Un "type" était un "modèle idéal de l'objet proposé" (même source). Ici il s'agit des modèles de beauté féminine.

Gurb a expliqué le reste.

Cordialement


----------



## GURB

Hola Papagayo
Merci pour ton explication de _type _que j'avais du mal à cerner.
Quand pour expliquer le verbe berner, je parlais de dynamique ascensionnelle, d'impression que les personnages sont bernés, sont en suspension dans l'air, "discurren por el aire" aurait pu dire à leur sujet Quevedo, un contemporain, je pensais à des tableaux comme celui-ci (Enlace inaccesible. Martine (Mod...) .
Bonne soirée


----------



## papagayo

Gurb, merci pour ta réponse et pour le très beau tableau.
A bientôt


----------

